# Steel Types



## هانى شرف الدين (1 مارس 2007)

steel Types​


----------



## الغامضة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ياه ... من 1-3-2007 ولم أرى هذا الملف إلا الآن

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس هاني

ومشكورة جدا يا أيتها الغامضة ... لإعادة إحياء الموضوع من جديد


----------



## محايد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*المعلومات عن نسبه الكربون في الحديد الكربوني ليست صحيحة اطلاقا
الدراسة لم تأتي على اسم المعادل الكربوني او المكافي الكربوني بمعنى ماكتب ليست نسبة الكربون في الحديد 
بل المكافيء الكربوني...
مثلا معظم الأنابيب معادلها حوالي 43و %
اما نسب الكربون فتكون 3 % اقل او اكثر بالتناسب العكسي مع المنجنيز
نرجو التحقق من ما تنقلونه...
العلم امانه
والسلام عليكم*


----------



## mohamed zahran (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يااخونى انا زميلكم محمد زجامعة القاهرة هندسة الفلزات


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوروووووووووون ومأجورووووووووووورون وعضو الله اجوركم بفاجعة عاشوراء


----------



## مهندس على عويضه (12 يونيو 2011)

من فضلكم اللى الأجابة يرد 
what is the difference between Tubular Steel and Profile steel??
please Urgent


----------



## مهندس على عويضه (12 يونيو 2011)

أنا مهندس أجهزة طبية وليس لدى خبرة فى الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## weldon (10 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم اريد مساعدتكم اذا اى شخص لديه مشروع او تصميم ل Composite Structures of
Steel and Concrete
ارجو ان يرسله لى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليمان1 (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

